# how to put bathroom in operation and come back later to do proper mud / paint



## bobmane (Jan 31, 2017)

We ran out of time winter coming have to do shift gears and other stuff. We did a mud job that looks OK but would like the option of coming back later to do it better. We also just did 2 coats Kilz2 on new drywall in bathroom. I was told the Kilz2 would be great to later mud over but by itself it wont resist moisture in a bathroom. So I am left looking at painting it to protect it from moisture in that bathroom. What would you do to put bathroom in operation and have easy option to come back and mud more later? Leave the Kilz2? Paint over the Kilz2? If so, what kind of paint?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

if drywall is not taped you wont save it, it a bathroom. if its taped and painted it should hold same as any finished wall. i would actually finish around tub and caulk so its completely done, if you can. same would go for vanity and toilet areas. you could come back and mud it in to those edges just fine. its hard reaching in around stuff to mud even if your good at it! cant put trim on or anything either. the job stops there till started again or you cause more trouble than need be.


----------

